# Poll- Conduit Bending (pencil or sharpie)



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.


What about in walls and ceilings? Or exposed in a mechanical room or along a painted drywall wall in a flower shop or something. This seems like a fox news poll.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> What about in walls and ceilings? Or exposed in a mechanical room or along a painted drywall wall in a flower shop or something. This seems like a fox news poll.


 ...................


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

360max said:


> Your just full of idiotic questions trolling for answers. :thumbup::thumbup:


So.....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.
> YOU CAN CHECK ANY *TWO* BOXES IN THIS POLL.


Just say no to sharpies...:thumbup::thumbup:

But if you use one once the pipe is up you can clean it off with a rag and PVC glue.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

And just for the record, I use a bic "mark it", they last longer, the tips are better, and they are way cheaper than a sharpie's.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.
> YOU CAN CHECK ANY *TWO* BOXES IN THIS POLL.


This is awesome, the things people get jerked about are comical. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> So.....


I removed the post because I thought it was a little much, I should have just asked if your having fun trolling :laughing:? Sorry!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

When I use a Sharpie, I only make a small dot for my marks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I like to use a black sharpie to write 'It sucks to be a painter' in big letters on the drywall. :jester:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

360max said:


> I removed the post because I thought it was a little much, I should have just asked if your having fun trolling :laughing:? Sorry!


I am having fun, and I know your not an Internet jerk, so there was no offense taken. All in good fun. Now would be a good time to point out I get 30' more a week installed then you because I don't have to keep sharpening my pencil. That's a bundle and a half a year.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This is awesome, the things people get jerked about are comical. :laughing::laughing:


 ...and letting cars run over conduit and call it a code compliant installation. :whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> I am having fun, and I know your not an Internet jerk, so there was no offense taken. All in good fun. Now would be a good time to point out I get 30' more a week installed then you because I don't have to keep sharpening my pencil. That's a bundle and a half a year.


Yea, but I get paid by the hour :laughing::laughing: good point tho!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hell, in a pinch I've used a flat blade screwdriver to scratch my marks onto the conduit.

I'll use whatever's available to get the job done.

-John


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Hell, in a pinch I've used a flat blade screwdriver to scratch my marks onto the conduit.
> 
> I'll use whatever's available to get the job done.
> 
> -John


...but what is your choice, if you had a pencil or sharpie on your tool cart which would you use?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

360max said:


> ...but what is your choice, if you had a pencil or sharpie on your tool cart which would you use?


 Pencil.

Incidentally, I also selected both options.
"It's taboo to use pencil on conduit."
"It's not taboo to use pencil on conduit." :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I use dry erase markers they are easy to see and wipe off


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I use a sharpie...easier to see.. I dont think most people even notice the conduit on walls and ceilings, only other electricains.. acually i use what ever is in my pocket at the time, pen, pencil, marker, crayon....i dont discriminate..


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.
> YOU CAN CHECK ANY TWO BOXES IN THIS POLL.


If pencil wins the poll I ll eat 3 chocolate zingers and drink a mt dew as punishment for being in the minority.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Hell, in a pinch I've used a flat blade screwdriver to scratch my marks onto the conduit.
> 
> I'll use whatever's available to get the job done.
> 
> -John


And that makes sense.

A lot of times when I run pipe it is up in the trusses of what will hidden by a ceiling. It is often dark when I running the pipe so a nice fat sharpie mark make life easier.

On the other hand if I am running a conduit across a nice wall in a finished space of course I will be more careful with my marks.

I like to adjust to job conditions, I don't like to get too hung up on doing things the same way every time.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> And that makes sense.
> 
> A lot of times when I run pipe it is up in the trusses of what will hidden by a ceiling. It is often dark when I running the pipe so a nice fat sharpie mark make life easier.
> 
> ...


You write words good.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> You write words good.


He's a wordsmith...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Finger tip if for exposed work

Sharpie if covered / painted


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Pencil.
> 
> Incidentally, I also selected both options.
> "It's taboo to use pencil on conduit."
> ...


...but you voted, thats what counts!!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This is awesome, the things people get jerked about are comical. :laughing::laughing:





BBQ said:


> And that makes sense.
> 
> A lot of times when I run pipe it is up in the trusses of what will hidden by a ceiling. It is often dark when I running the pipe so a nice fat sharpie mark make life easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mdfriday said:


> Finger tip if for exposed work
> 
> Sharpie if covered / painted


 
How do you lay out a 3 point saddle with finger tip?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> And that makes sense.
> 
> A lot of times when I run pipe it is up in the trusses of what will hidden by a ceiling. It is often dark when I running the pipe so a nice fat sharpie mark make life easier.
> 
> ...


 when was the last time you actually ran pipe? Really when was the last time you actually set foot on a job site? How much of your day is actually spent sitting in a cubicle in front of the computer? could be why you are so fat.:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How do you lay out a 3 point saddle with finger tip?


you flatten two of them? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> when was the last time you actually ran pipe? Really when was the last time you actually set foot on a job site? How much of your day is actually spent sitting in a cubicle in front of the computer? could be why you are so fat.:whistling2:


 
Ban this idiot please.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ban this idiot please.


 Why do you want to be banned


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ban this idiot please.


Give the man a break Jerry...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Give the man a break Jerry...


 
Harry, if you can't read mind your own business. He's phucking with BBQ for no reason. He's aan idiot. We lost ZOG over the same sh it. So mind your own business.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, if you can't read mind your own business. He's phucking with BBQ for no reason. He's aan idiot. We lost ZOG over the same sh it. So mind your own business.


He was joking with BBQ and BBQ can take the heat with the best of them cut the man some slack that is all ...carry on..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, if you can't read mind your own business. He's phucking with BBQ for no reason. He's aan idiot. We lost ZOG over the same sh it. So mind your own business.


For the record we have not lost Zog he is busy as hell..look here...


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/2-weeks-30812/


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> Hell, in a pinch I've used a flat blade screwdriver to scratch my marks onto the conduit.
> 
> I'll use whatever's available to get the job done.
> 
> -John


I worked with a guy who never marked his conduit. He bent everything by eye. Man he was fast and did good work.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> For the record we have not lost Zog he is busy as hell..look here...
> 
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/2-weeks-30812/


 
Don't kid yourself. He almost quit posting completely because of this fool Rewire. Rewire deserves no slack. He's a POS


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.
> *YOU CAN CHECK ANY TWO BOXES IN THIS POLL.*


:sleep1:

What an exciting post.:no: is this forum running out of good topics?:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't kid yourself. He almost quit posting completely because of this fool Rewire. Rewire deserves no slack. He's a POS


Everyone gets pissed off from time to time , lets move on..:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Give the man a break Jerry...



I agree with McClary.:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> when was the last time you actually ran pipe? Really when was the last time you actually set foot on a job site? How much of your day is actually spent sitting in a cubicle in front of the computer?


It is 2 PM, about 13 hours ago I was standing on a lift bending pipe.:thumbsup:

The previous two weeks I spent on the road working nights replacing fan motors and lighting a supermarket.

When I am in the office it is a nice private office with windows and everything, my assistant has nice private office next to mine and I bet she knows more about electrical work than you ever will.




> could be why you are so fat.


Yeah, moving into the office added weight for sure, but I can change that. On the other hand no one can change the fact you are a liar and a hack.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> I worked with a guy who never marked his conduit. He bent everything by eye....


 I've only ever known one guy who could actually do that, but he was like the freakin' Rain Man of EMT. 

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> I've only ever known one guy who could actually do that, but he was like the freakin' Rain Man of EMT.
> 
> -John



This guy could bend saddles faster than anyone I have ever seen. I saw him use a tape measure one time.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> I am having fun, and I know your not an Internet jerk, so there was no offense taken. All in good fun. Now would be a good time to point out I get 30' more a week installed then you because I don't have to keep sharpening my pencil. That's a bundle and a half a year.


 
I don't need to sharpen my pencil. I carry a Staedler lead holder with 2H lead. Its a nice hard lead that doesn't wear out in 2 seconds when using it on concrete either.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Rewire, here is a pic I took while at work last night ....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I keep meaning to pick up some grease pencils and give those a shot. They seem like they might be far superior to a carpenters pencil as far as marking ability, and no sharpening.

-John


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Rewire, here is a pic I took while at work last night ....



Without BBQ wrote on your hand in the pic how do we know you took the pic? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Without BBQ wrote on your hand in the pic how do we know you took the pic? :laughing:


:thumbup::thumbup:

I will have to remember that next time.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Don't kid yourself. He almost quit posting completely because of this fool Rewire. Rewire deserves no slack. He's a POS


speaking of POS

I could give a crap what I mark the conduit with. if the only thing available is a dried up dog terd, that's what I'll use.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> speaking of POS
> 
> I could give a crap what I mark the conduit with. if the only thing available is a dried up dog terd, that's what I'll use.


Now that's funny...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Rewire, here is a pic I took while at work last night ....


What...........no conduit supports? :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> What...........no conduit supports?


Does not look like it does it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a black Sharpie and make a small "T" so I know which way I want the bend to go..

You can also rotate the pipe slightly so the mark is against the wall..if that bothers you that much..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I use a black Sharpie and make a small "T" so I know which way I want the bend to go..
> 
> You can also rotate the pipe slightly so the mark is against the wall..if that bothers you that much..


Concealed=sharpie
Exposed=light pencil mark


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I use a black Sharpie and make a small "T" so I know which way I want the bend to go..


I sometimes do the direction mark as well.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Concealed=sharpie
> Exposed=light pencil mark



You can remove sharpie marks by marking back over them and wiping them off can't you? I usually use a pencil though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I sometimes do the direction mark as well.


I figured you would of slammed me for doing that.. :laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

B4T said:


> I figured you would of slammed me for doing that.. :laughing:


I also do the direction mark, especially if I bending in the middle if the conduit.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> You can remove sharpie marks by marking back over them and wiping them off can't you? I usually use a pencil though.


I've read it here and never tried it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> You can remove sharpie marks by marking back over them and wiping them off can't you? I usually use a pencil though.





mcclary's electrical said:


> I've read it here and never tried it.


It works very well on smooth surfaces. Like a panel cover, it won't get it all off but it will get most of it.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a sharpie and a pencil in my pouch at all times. I'm in the habit of using my pencil to mark the pipe. I rub it off as I am waking over to install it.

When I was 1st running a lot of pipe this 1 mechanic BLEW UP that I was using a sharpie up in the joists which will be above the drop ceiling. It's refershing to see most think that that is rediculous...but now I'm in the habit so I just go with it...


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it works the same day. a couple days later, not so much.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

If I have only a sharpie and it's in a visible public location, it's a dot and that's good enough. If I have a pencil it's a line scratched over repeatedly until I can't even remember which part is the target but so be it.

Why get so anal about it?


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I use a paintbrush


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've read it here and never tried it.



It works well most of the time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It works very well on smooth surfaces. Like a panel cover, it won't get it all off but it will get most of it.


PVC glue on a rag will clean it right off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdr said:


> I use a paintbrush


What color paint...:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

This poll just shows that marker users are an elite group of electricians.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> This poll just shows that marker users are an elite group of electricians.


No''

It show's your eating crow.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> No''
> 
> I show's your eating crow.....:laughing::laughing:


I think a requirement of at least 50,000 feet installed in a career should be a minimum in this poll.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> I think a requirement of at least 50,000 feet installed in a career should be a minimum in this pole.


Pole?




:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Pole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it... for you.


I'd like to see speedy's opinion on this serious matter, MD too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> fixed it... for you.


Like I'm the spelling expert ..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer*

alway's use a pencil on pipe work concealed or exposed and on pull boxes


Bkessler said:


> What about in walls and ceilings? Or exposed in a mechanical room or along a painted drywall wall in a flower shop or something. This seems like a fox news poll.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

cal1947 said:


> alway's use a pencil on pipe work concealed or exposed and on pull boxes


How come?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

This work must induce vomiting in some of you then. Because I've gone through three markers on this job.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Bkessler said:


> This poll just shows that marker users are an elite group of electricians.


...and you can tell by their blue hats :jester::jester::jester::laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

My hard hat is blue.....


----------



## flyingspade (Apr 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I think a requirement of at least 50,000 feet installed in a career should be a minimum in this poll.


Ah, I fit this requirement and I'd say I would use a pencil over a sharpie anyday. I always seem to be running the most conduit in the winters, and I seem to go a sharpie a day due to freezing. Using a pencil though I dont have to worry about the cold, and I truly recommend those 2mm drafting pencils. They're tough for marking on concrete and great on conduit.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> This work must induce vomiting in some of you then. Because I've gone through three markers on this job.


Not really. Nobody cares what a bunch of conduit strapped to some concrete beams looks like.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I think a requirement of at least 50,000 feet installed in a career should be a minimum in this poll.


In a career? Hell that'll barely tide me over till lunch. 
What time is lunch again?:laughing:



Bkessler said:


> My hard hat is blue.....


Mine too.:thumbsup:



HARRY304E said:


> What color paint...:laughing:


Whatever colour the painters have laying around handy.
Funny thing. Today there was this kid painting couldn't have been more than 18 or 20. Told him that f***ing painters and drywallers are what's wrong with the world. Good times. 



Peter D said:


> Not really. Nobody cares what a bunch of conduit strapped to some concrete beams looks like.


You would if it were exposed unless they painted it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Pencil always. Sharpies are made for writing on J-box covers and your tools, not for pipe!


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pencil, And I also wipe the pencil mark off with my thumb before installing it!


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

I use ready-made bends from Home Depot so I never have to mark the EMT at all. What do I win?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

joe cool said:


> I use ready-made bends from Home Depot so I never have to mark the EMT at all. What do I win?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

joe cool said:


> I use ready-made bends from Home Depot so I never have to mark the EMT at all. What do I win?


 
So you only install 90's?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So you only install 90's?


Dude, I thought you were good, everyone knows you just cut the factory 90 to the angle you need.:jester:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Dude, I thought you were good, everyone knows you just cut the factory 90 to the angle you need.:jester:


Then beat the fittings on with a 3lb sledge.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is 2 PM, about 13 hours ago I was standing on a lift bending pipe.:thumbsup:
> 
> The previous two weeks I spent on the road working nights replacing fan motors and lighting a supermarket.
> 
> ...


 You all sound like a bunch of high school girls:shutup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So you only install 90's?


He cuts them in 1/2 for 45's


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hotwire1955 said:


> You all sound like a bunch of high school girls:shutup:


Wow, you must have known some awful girls in high school. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

360max said:


> When bending conduit, what do you mark the pipe with, pencil or sharpie. Note, the conduit will be an exposed installation.
> YOU CAN CHECK ANY TWO BOXES IN THIS POLL.


Option 3

China Marker


----------



## rlewis581 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sharpie*

The older you get... The more you can't see. You can easily clean off a sharpie mark with a number of things. Lacquer thinner, alcohol, WD-40 etc. Spray paint has lacquer thinner in it...just be fast before it dries! If you have nothing....this works great....just scribble on it with the same sharpie and it will dissolve it. You have to do a small area and immediately wipe it off before it dries, with anything...rag, cardboard, finger etc. This works great and I have used it for years and taught it to many many people.
Hope this helps someone.
Roger:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I just use spray paint. :jester:
I use pencil, or Klein marker, it depends how early or wet it is. Most of my conduit gets buried, or will be covered in oil within the month......:cursing:


----------



## Shaggy825 (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW this is great...you guys crack me up...the only thing I think looks worse than sharpie marks all over exposed pipe is manufactured bends. Too many couplings. Nothing is more beautiful than a perfect rack of conduits with all the bends lined up and the couplings staggered. Well I should say nothing but you know what I'm sayin...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shaggy825 said:


> Nothing is more beautiful than a perfect rack of conduits with all the bends lined up and the couplings staggered.


Now this cracks me up because the only people that think that are electricians. :laughing: To the general public it still looks like an ugly exposed mechanical system. As ugly as duct and sprinkler work.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shaggy825 said:


> Nothing is more beautiful than a perfect rack ........


 There, fixed it. I now agree with shaggy. And would also add that there should be a couple of nipples involved in the perfect rack.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Pencil, unless I can't find one cause I lost mine, the I make small dots with the sharpie. I only make big marks with a sharpie in hidden spots.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm color-blind so I see about 200 colors instead of 2,000. The color of conduit and pencil is a close match for me so I have used a Sharpie for a few decades. I write a T for direction of the bend and a dot for a cut. Since I am in the Chicago area, most of my work is conduit.

As an owner my main concerns are if work is coming in, if my client is satisfied, if I got paid and if there was profit in the job. In all my years dealing with clients the comments I get are usually "Thanks for taking care of it so quickly, I appreciate it", not "Are you going to leave those Sharpie marks".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Wow, you must have known some awful girls in high school. :laughing:


 I dunno, as I recall I spent most of my time in highschool trying like hell to get the girls interested in rigid pipe. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Option 3
> 
> China Marker


 Do those work out well?

-John


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Pencil. And you should have a pencil sharpener attached to the back door of the van like I do. People always notice it and comment on it. A sharpie makes the EMT look all ****ty but no one ever notices stuff like that except electricians who notice that crap!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Pencil. And you should have a pencil sharpener attached to the back door of the van like I do. People always notice it and comment on it. A sharpie makes the EMT look all ****ty but no one ever notices stuff like that except electricians who notice that crap!


I do have a pencil sharpener attached to my truck, but I am in the building working.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

wildleg said:


> speaking of POS
> 
> I could give a crap what I mark the conduit with. if the only thing available is a dried up dog terd, that's what I'll use.


i actually LOL'd on this one.

Heck where i'm at, (in resi.) some eccentrics like to see this kind of stuff. Bird, coyote tracks in their tile. Elk damage, heiroglyphics, carpenter pencil marks, etc. Maybe a mark or two on some EMT.

My old boss was one of those who would just look at it and start bending. That's how i learned. It's funny cause years later, i started studying and said, "What th... there are multipliers?!:hammer::laughing: So, i use sharpie.


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

Always pencil. When bending pipe do you use a bender or a hammer :laughing:

lefty


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Leftyselectric said:


> Always pencil. When bending pipe do you use a bender or a hammer :laughing:
> 
> lefty


With nail on straps to wood yes? Or is there some way to use a hammer to bend pipe that is a parallel to the difference between using a marker or a pencil?

Please explain Lefty.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Leftyselectric said:


> Always pencil. When bending pipe do you use a bender or a hammer :laughing:
> 
> lefty


It depends on what kind of mood I'm in....:whistling2:
I only bend GRC. I suppose my hickey would have the same effect on EMT as a hammer.:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Do those work out well?
> 
> -John


They sure do. It's what my journeyman handed me the first day. That was before sharpies. 
I like the black retractable ones. They last a long time. 
I just got a new box the other day and it should hold me over to retirement. 
I also use it to write notes for the next guy in starters and panels. Figure I'll make life easier for them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

When I say I use a sharpie, I mean that I use this...
Sharpies are lame!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I dunno, as I recall I spent most of my time in highschool trying like hell to get the girls interested in rigid pipe. :whistling2:
> 
> -John


Word on the street is all you could provide was FMC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Word on the street is all you could provide was FMC.


 

Like trying to shoot pool with a rope


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Word on the street is all you could provide was FMC.


 Hey, as long as the Knob got in the Tube I wasn't gonna complain about the details. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have a good pen, pen marks give you a good mark but doesn't make your pipe look stupid. A regular run of the mill pen wont work well on emt. It starts to, but the ink on the ball dries up real quick.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

PENCILS WIN!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Industrial work I use a Sharpie marks on conduit not a big issue. Commercial work above ceilings and in walls Sharpie not a issue. Where finish is a issue always always always a pencil


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I break pencils


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> I break pencils


These don't break, they just bend. 

http://www.chattahoocheepencil.com/carpenterspencil.php


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

chewy said:


> These don't break, they just bend.
> 
> http://www.chattahoocheepencil.com/carpenterspencil.php


Cool idea, I'll stick with my sharpies


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Who cares if it's buried in a wall, ditch, drop ceiling, ceiling that will be painted anyway or will eventually be covered with oil. I say use what ever makes you happy.

From what I have seen nobody cares anymore... it better look good and its all about footage. The glory days are gone. footage footage footage 

The most important part to me would be that it looks good and is secured properly. :thumbsup:

I use both. Sometime I use what ever is available. The only time I would go out of my way to find a pencil is for exposed pipe in certain areas. The general public has no clue what we do. They could be standing right next to a riser and not think once about it.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

Sharpie


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> I break pencils


....stop being a tough guy than, do you make sharpies leak to?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

360max said:


> ....stop being a tough guy than, do you make sharpies leak to?


You know that I honestly only make them leak when they stop working. Man, I honestly throw around my tool bag. Pencils don't work for me. I do have several pencils in my truck. You know.... Just in case.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> If pencil wins the poll I ll eat 3 chocolate zingers and drink a mt dew as punishment for being in the minority.


Have you eaten lunch yet? Pencil won the poll.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Aug 17, 2012)

Pencil


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Pencil for bending marks, sharpie for cut marks. So both.

The real question is what kind of pencil. Personally I use a flat pencil or when I can find them, one of those childrens 'my first pencil' pencils.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

eejack;797693[B said:


> ]Pencil for bending marks, sharpie for cut marks[/B]. So both.
> 
> The real question is what kind of pencil. Personally I use a flat pencil or when I can find them, one of those childrens 'my first pencil' pencils.


 ...do you use crayon for threading?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> You know that I honestly only make them leak when they stop working. Man, I honestly throw around my tool bag. Pencils don't work for me. I do have several pencils in my truck. You know.... Just in case.


...is that a sport bike in the pic, I see a tire and part exhaust?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

360max said:


> ...is that a sport bike in the pic, I see a tire and part exhaust?


Yes it is. That's my Monster.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Depends. If it above ceiling, which ever one I find first. If it is finished product and visable pencil.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

360max said:


> ...do you use crayon for threading?


Normally do all my threading before bending so no crayon required.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

Pencil for bends, sharpie for cuts.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

If available, china marker for everything.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> Yes it is. That's my Monster.


...nice bike, and a Ducati to boot:clap::thumbup1:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

God man said:


> Pencil for bends, sharpie for cuts.


 I try to use pencil for all


----------



## Wtlj (Sep 2, 2012)

Pencil always and have a habit of wiping it off afterwards also! Unless I'm in the trench than sharpie off course.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wtlj said:


> Pencil always and have a habit of wiping it off afterwards also! Unless I'm in the trench than sharpie off course.


I'm with you. I ALWAYS use pencil. 














































As you can see, I run a lot of conduit. All rigid. Hands down for my working conditions is a sharpie. I typically go through 1 a week. 
Everybody on here has their own preference to this.


----------



## dykeluver (Jul 30, 2012)

The old timers use pencil....


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

hmm, the bends look _okay..._

View attachment 16526


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

stuiec said:


> hmm, the bends look _okay..._
> 
> View attachment 16526


how can you support those with split straps/kindolf straps when run that close together?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

360max said:


> how can you support those with split straps/kindolf straps when run that close together?


 
not my work (I wish!). Some instrumentation guy did this I guess (found the pic on the web looking for something else). Looks like he has some sort of strap across 5 or six conduits just after they enter the hole.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

360max said:


> how can you support those with split straps/kindolf straps when run that close together?


I love these and use them whenever possible


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

Those aren't for EMT


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Speedlimit190 said:


> Those aren't for EMT


We use 'em all the time. Pretty sure they are listed.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

stuiec said:


> hmm, the bends look _okay..._


All those non removable marks it makes all the misses more obvious.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Speedlimit190 said:


> Those aren't for EMT


What are they for then?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Speedlimit190 said:


> Those aren't for EMT


*Yes they are*


Aegis said:


> What are they for then?


*they are strut clamps used for EMT and rigid*
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CADDY-Strut-Clamp-2KWV3


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Was asking speedlimit since he said they're not for EMT


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Speedlimit190 said:


> Those aren't for EMT


Caddy and b-line will disagree with you


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey, I use those for emt,ridgid,tec-cable,Flex,core flex...
I never have had a ploblem with E.S.A Inspector 
They are called SCH clamps( made By Caddy) OR Corba strap( Made by T&B)
http://www.erico.com/products/OnePieceStrutClampSCH.asp
http://www.wescodirect.com/direct/images/products/pdf/255_Elec08.pdf
http://www.frostelectric.com/pdf/Catalog/Strut and Fastening.pdfR


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

360, check the technical specs on your link. It says very clearly MC/AC conduit. That's why it has the bolt with the saddle, to avoid pinching the cladding like an EMT/RMC strut strap. I use these alot too, just not on hard pipe.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Part Description:
B1516S 1" EMT CONDUIT STRUT CLAMP WITH SADDLE SPRING STEEL FASTENER ATTACHES CONDUIT FLEXIBLE CONDUIT OR CABLES TO STANDARD STRUT FINISH ZINC-PLATED SCH16B (CADDY) QTY 1/100

UPC: 78101163171

Your Price:
$3.49 / ea when you buy 1 ea or more 
$1.41 / ea when you buy 100 ea or more 

Log In for Availability 

Quantity ea 


This is from a website I googled. Pretty sure you can get them for all applications. Although, I do realize you are probably talking about 360's specific link.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

It's no big deal.

If there's an objectionable mark, it can be wiped off with a rag and some carb cleaner or acetone; I keep carb cleaner on the truck just to clear the nozzles of spray-foam cans (you can re-use the foam for months if cleaned this way).

If I know ahead of time, there's always one of the silver, or colored 'metallic,' Sharpies. Those marks are much less noticeable.

I think folks worry too much about marks on conduit. After all, a lot of the pipe comes with all sorts of stuff printed on it. Anything that takes off the printing will remove the Sharpie marks as well.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Sharpie here. When I'm all done bending I just trace over my mark with the sharpie again, and it just wipes right off with a rag or my coveralls.


----------

